# Any way to harvest buds and keep your plant alive?



## smotpoker (Dec 10, 2007)

Not sure where else I should have put this...

I am starting an indoor grow of some Sweet Purple (from Dr. Chronic) which, according to the site, is a hearty and well suited strain for outdoor grows... My question is this: Is there any way I can get these plants big and healthy, take some bud off of them and then plant them outdoors? If so, how much bud should be left on the plant to keep it alive?

I am new to the whole growing thing and any insight will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 10, 2007)

what you want to do is called rejuvination...if the plant is bombin, just harvest the bud, dont touch the leaves, and re-veggitate. planting them outdoors after being inside grown shouldn't be bad either, but i would rejuvinate inside personally.  my ladies have been rejuvied 4 times now, and my harvest is actually getting much better.  it is easier to clone tho, to rejuvie, you better have some time to kill.  hope that helps.


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 12, 2007)

how long does rejuvination take? Is it short than starting from seedling?


----------



## naturalhi (Dec 12, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> what you want to do is called rejuvination...if the plant is bombin, just harvest the bud, dont touch the leaves, and re-veggitate. planting them outdoors after being inside grown shouldn't be bad either, but i would rejuvinate inside personally.  my ladies have been rejuvied 4 times now, and my harvest is actually getting much better.  it is easier to clone tho, to rejuvie, you better have some time to kill.  hope that helps.



I've heard it called re-veg, but yeah I have a post somewhere on here about harvesting each bud or cola when it's ready, as opposed to harvesting the whole plant when most buds are ready :>)

In that post I referred to harvesting mj the same as one would pick roses from a bush;>)

But you sound like you've taken it to the next step that I am just now taking,>)

my next step is to mount the ladies on wheels, and shuffle them back and forth between veg and flower room.>)

But the way you said it I may not need to veg them after every flower session, am I reading that correctly?>)


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 12, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> how long does rejuvination take? Is it short than starting from seedling?


 
the advantage to rejuvying your ladies is you KNOW what you have.  you know its a female, the quality, and how fast it'll flower and all.  plus, when you rejuvy, it should give you at least 4 main stems.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 12, 2007)

piece of cake..just grow the plant indoors, except when you harvest, leave about 1/4 of the lower buds intact and flip lights to 24/0...in about 10-14 days the new veg growth will show and you'll have a plant in veg, re-veg if you will...just keep it on 24/0 until you plant it outside...it will make an amazing outdoor plant...the roots will be well developed and the stems will have a real boost...


----------

